# upload and share songs here



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

just goto yousendit.com uplaod your song,it will give you a link then copy and paste

this songs by the mooney suzuki called 'its not easy from the album electric sweat

http://s25.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2VKUZH9FMLQ4A3TMAUYK7CK5ZZ


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

wow this is awwwwsome! thanks jc. 

heres the VHofKB.

http://s9.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=0YQ3A ... S5OMGNALW3


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2005)

Ive been using You Send It for a while

anyways heres my first contribution to this post

Sage Francis- Product Placement - http://s25.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=0CSH ... GG0KRB5RBO


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2005)

Rob Swift featuring Cannibal OX- Cosmos- http://s32.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2R7A ... OAIF6RGR6V


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2005)

http://s9.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=0S7EZ ... RYP3XYBA4E

new 
Common featuring Kanye West & The Lost Poets- The Corner


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2005)

http://s25.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=0DPR ... 0S4ZV9L2G6

Atmosphere- Scapegoat


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2005)

3 of my guitar songs:

One is a depressing/ambient piece

http://s18.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=3F7F ... BKQ6QET0CK

One is sorta trippy/acid like

http://s18.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=31GF ... 24HKFV6KH5

Good track!

http://s26.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=14PA ... 0U8DYT3MHA


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

This song is my wave by soundgarden from the superunknown album

not one of their most famous songs, but it still rocks.

http://s18.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=20IWTZQ3E5ZO61KW4G3XFYZN6G










YOU REALISE THERE IS AN EDIT BUTTON DON'T YOU SB?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2005)

My top 2 U2 songs-

http://s23.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=03XM ... FEZVPYCDGW

http://s27.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=25JJ ... RO6CGOYP4M


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Good thread JC.

Topic Pinned.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2005)

This thread rocks! Keep on posting! However, I am permanently scarred after hearing the song that sleepingbeauty posted.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2005)

http://s12.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=35GR ... KT9NSLBX3I

This is an instrumental track by producer, Rjd2 called Smoke & Mirrors off of the album Deadringer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2005)

http://s35.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=3UI1 ... 2DAMK7UFEM

this is a song by Blaq Poet formely of Screwball called F.A.Y.B.A.N.

theres alot of vulgarity lol, so some of you might be " offended"

Im postin it cuz my friend asked me to YOUSENDIT for him, so I figured why not put it in this post.

this song is from the album Y2K


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

rev we need a dpselfhelp album


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Hey pure narcotic I dwonlaoded one of your guitar songs, the first ambient style piece, I like the song a lot it has that kind of style that sounds I dunno really multi layered and I like the atmosphere of the song and your playing style.

This is a track I did ages ago on fruity loops, Kind of a dark ambient piece I made when experimenting with stretching lots of string and synth samples and putting various effects on them, its intended as a very droning trippy piece (I actually arranged the track when I was stoned off black squidgy hence the name), and won't probably be to everyones taste but if you like ambient , experiimental and weird music you might find it ok

Defdog - black squidgy

http://s25.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=1PBP ... XHPYR3TGDC


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks for the compliment on my guitar track fallingfree. I try and make real dark or ambient pieces with alot of reverb. Once I save up some money and get some better equipment then I am aiming to go big time and record alot.

That was a pretty good track you created. Sounds like it could be used in science fiction film or something. You know you could go back and do a whole lot with that piece. You could add several more sounds that would make it sound even more mysterious. What was this program that you used to create it on?


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

thanks for the comments pure narcotic, I made the song on fruity loops but don't have the orginal file anymore so can't edit the song anymore as I only have the mp3 version on my computer. I will proablly make some siliar style songs in the future as im set to get another copy of fruity loops sometime.

I still have a lot to learn about with making music though as I don't play any coneventinal instument or have any expereince with playing or understanding music struture but like the possibilty of making music on computers as a lot of the electronic music I like is made using computers , synthersisers etc etc.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

his infernal majesty ~ dont fear the reaper cover

http://s29.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=3HPI ... FCU8O1VQIZ

(a really choice band if you remove bam margera and hot topic from the picture) :x


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2005)

Another ambient guitar piece by me:

http://s34.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2W8Y ... T2T3OJ60O2


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Ok here are a few songs

First one - 2 many dj's new order vs kylie minogue - Can't get you out of my head

http://s17.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=1MQL ... 9WNHZDKEVY










This is a mix of new order's blue monday and the kyle minogue's can't get you out of my head, the djs who made the remix 2 many dj's take lots of songs and mix them togther to make new songs and they are preety good, I have good memories of seeing them at leeds 2003, one of the highlights of my festival experience and one of my fav moments of the year.

Second - Bjork feating thom yorke - I have seen it all

http://s17.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2YQB ... 3G93JEI82S










This is a song from the film dancer in the dark, very moving and emotional song from one of my favioute scenes of the film. Also featuring thom yorke as guest vocalist.

Aphex twin - powerpill pacman

http://s23.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=02KW ... NLKATMFKAY










This is an old school acid house style track which uses the sounds from pacman, preety funny track.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2005)

http://s28.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=35WH ... OOM19B8BT4

this song is called JUNE by producer Rjd2 featuring rapper Copywrite, its a GREAT song. I suggest everyone download this, the instrumentation/samples are :shock:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2005)

Sage Francis









produced by Danger Mouse










GUNZ YO

http://s22.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=27TU ... 9X7K9J0PIX


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2005)

pure narcotic and falling free:

MORE pleeeeeease!!!!!

great stuff.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2005)

This is a great band called Slowdive. They were part of the shoegazing era. This is really dped music. As a matter of fact, they call this 'dreamrock' This song is called "some velvet morning." Its a cover of some nancy sinatra song.

http://s17.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=0VH6 ... POXJMQ9JSX

The Verves "Sonnet." Great love song.

http://s17.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2TS0 ... BER9OWOD83


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2005)

an old blues song:

http://s32.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2O36 ... 203LH954JA

a potato-themed love song

http://s32.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2GRT ... U88E7D2J8Y


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

That leadbelly song was pretty good, I?m sure that nirvana has covered this song, am I right? (I?m not a massive fan of the band so don?t know but recall the same song being covered by nirvana).

Good song


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

> pure narcotic and falling free:
> 
> MORE pleeeeeease!!!!!
> 
> great stuff.


Ok here are a few more tracks, nothing too great mostly me just experimenting with creating minimal ambient, drum and bass and one 'noise' track of the type that I occasionally make when I'm bored, Annoyed, dp'ed etc

(NOISE) http://s32.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=28AV ... N3UXXKRYA4

First time anal for a innocent nun in rome - Anyone ever seen the film the devils? God I love that film. This is just noise music I made with a VAZ software synthesiser and then twiddled all the knobs then messed about with filters and stuff on fruity loops to make it as screechy as I could. Some people actually make albums of this kind of stuff and people buy it!!

(MINIMAL AMBIENT)
http://s32.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=1BNN ... ONK2Y7WKFW

Tear Tear - This track is a minimal ambient track, kind of with a spooky atmosphere, mostly just repeating sweeps of sound and some blip blips. The arrangement could do with being improved though. This track was heavy influenced by material from aphex twin?s selected ambient works volume 2 as I was trying to achieve the same otherworldliness of the sounds present on that album.

(DRUM AND BASS)

Raindrop parade ? My first attempt at drum and bass not Goldie style drum and bass though, more like an ambient textured style. The electronic melody I have on the track sounds pretty good but the drums and the structure could be improved as the track kind of repeats itself after it gets to a certain point.

http://s32.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=1JNW ... BNT4ZDVEAN


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

> The Verves "Sonnet." Great love song.


Yeh classic verve, that's probably one of my fav verve tracks.

I?ve really got to get Urban Hymns someday.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2005)

http://s34.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=0RYV ... 5RKXR3DJYV

Atmosphere- Abusing Of The Rib

I wonder if anyone actually downloads the songs that I upload, because I know 95 % of the people on this site don't listen to rap or urban music.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

I like some hip hop like dj shadow and run dmc and I just downloaded the RJD2 song, I was going to a while ago but never got round to it. It's quite a good track, quite an innovative sound, kind of reminds me of dj shadow.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2005)

Brother Ali- Picket Fence

http://s34.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=10JQ ... PQOXQ71F5T

everyone will like this song, its deep

Don't believe me? Heres the lyrics

I was up and out my mothers house at 17
Been a grown ass married man ever since
Family reunions, I'm talked about but never seen
Cause I learned that some of them can be your nemesis
Got a lot of scars on me, I'll now tell you the stories
If, you promise not to take offense
Homie, sit back then, Ant bring the beat in
I'll try to find a place that starts to make sense now
The first time I was pushed out blind
Cold and naked, spanked on the ass to breathe
An immigrant from heaven on earth with a word piece
I announce my self with gasps and screams
Before black and white supremacy, heisted my innocence
I was living out life behind the picket fence
Happy go lucky scared of no one
With the only exception, I'm allergic to the sun
Didn't know I had a image that a camera couldn't capture
100% Allah's manufacture
But then came the laughter, and outside I'm battered
Picket fence shattered
I saw my self as bastard tagalong, harassed and spat upon
By the children of slave masters who passed it on
The saddest songs been sung at the hands of who I call the race from hell
Its a disgrace from hell
Fell face first in the self hate
Burst into tears when I hear my own hellish name cursed
If I seem timid, its only because every mirror that I saw back then had the
earths ugliest human being in it
And with that said, they would kick me till they got tired or I act dead
And I, have to tell ya'll that the obvious part
That I always feel free when I'm talking to god
Alone on the playground, Friday afternoon
And the, old sister who hums gospel toons
I saw her notice getting closer
She approached me and put a knowing hand on my shoulder
And booked my feelings
Cause she looked at me in a way that adults very seldom look at children
And with the wisdom only earned by years
She read my thoughts and she welled up with tears and said

"You look the way you do because you're special
Not the short bus way, I mean that God's gonna test you
And all of this pain is training for the day when you
will have to lead with the gift God gave to you
Grown folks don't see it but the babies do
And there's a chance that you can save a few"
And time will prove that, she started my movement
She didn't tell me to take it - she told me to use it

The second time poppa ripped the womb open early
And exposed me to the coldness life prematurely
Where mom's love used to live, now housed denial
And when that decayed, it made it bitter and spiteful
But me and my runaway, we share something special
Rode into the sunset, can barely can tough the pedals
No strings attached, screaming, "fuck Geppetto"
We may live in the gutter, but we cling to each other

A week before my son came, I caught a bad bounce
And had to step to mom with my hands out
And momma proved the two of us could not live in that house
She lied to the police so they would throw us in the streets
And separating from you, is something that I feel I must do
Its not that I don't love you, its more that I don't trust you
Its been a year since I've seen a living relative
And it's just now that I'm starting to live
But while I'm sitting here, choking on tears wishing that I didn't care
Feeling all alone in this hemisphere, I swear upon everything I hold dear
And then my wife comes near, and I hear a voice whisper in my ear

"You're going through all of this because you're special
Not no superstar shit, I mean that God had to test you
And all of this pain has been training for the day when you
would lead us with the gift God gave to you
Your parents might not see it but your babies do
And there's a chance that you can save a few"
And time will prove that, she started my movement
She didn't tell me to take it, she told me to use it

So I use it


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2005)

SoulBrotha said:


> I wonder if anyone actually downloads the songs that I upload, because I know 95 % of the people on this site don't listen to rap or urban music.


I liked JUNE!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2005)

if you liked June check out the other songs I uploaded by Rjd2


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2005)

Fallingfree...Your 'noise' track was sort of idioteque like. I don't know, it just reminded me of that song for some reason. I enjoyed your ambient track too. It was very soothing and when listening I could imagine myself walking through an old dark city at night with no people in it and just blank buildings surrounding me. Good work!

This song is always great when you are driving through the woods at night. It starts out very heavy and then just turns downright scary. Fallingfree, the last 1:30 of the song, you'll enjoy.

http://s5.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=1ZEEP ... XF4IN8I9EV


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

my little favourite dp song by a band called

THE THE

'bluer than midnight'

http://s27.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=3UX1CLBFS80LV1QED0G8LFUWNU


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Wasn't johnny marr involved with The The?


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

this song is from the album called 'dusk' and your correct johnny marr worked on this album with matt johnson and marr says this is his best collabaration on an album hes ever made....

matt johnson is a genius songwriter imo...mad as a hatter but a genius

a very short song but it describes my dp for me....especially the last refrain

Save me, save me, save me
Save me, save me, save me.

The candles are lit. the curtains are drawn.
There?s still no sign of rain nor dawn.
Our lips touch. our limbs entwine.
But the ghosts that haunt me won?t leave my mind.

Save me, save me, save me
Save me, save me, from myself.

One sin leads to another one.
Oh, the harder I try
I can never, never, never find peace in this life.
I ask myself where does lust come from
Is it something to yield to or be overcome.
I ask myself
Why love can never touch my heart like fear does.
Why can?t love ever touch my heart like fear does?


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

> matt johnson is a genius songwriter imo...mad as a hatter but a genius


Mad as a hatter? I might have to check out some of his stuff then, I liked the track and mad genius songwriters tend to be the best in many cases.

How is he mad, is he a drug casualty, eccentric, mentally ill etc etc


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

hes more of an eccentric...while working on the album 'mind bomb' he would ingest only magic mushrooms and grapes to try and create a certain frame of mind (ive never done mushrooms so ive no idea what frame of mind he was trying to achieve)

the albums to go for are 'dusk' and 'mind bomb'

'infected' is very good if you can handle the 80's production..also infected has an unknown singer at the time doing bv's called neneh cherry


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Thank's ill check those albums out, need to get some new music some time.

I think from what I?ve read that people get some kind enlightment of some kind from magic mushrooms. I have a friend who has done them and he said they made him feel like he was not in his body, and certain parts of the experience he described sounded a bit like dp, so I just hope he doesn't too many and end up with the same condition as us. Though he does seem to be one of those people which isn't badly effected by drugs too much.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

*crank ~ * http://s29.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=3R0U ... RKU1KT55KJ


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Blind Guardian -- Battlefield

http://s9.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2YP5PIRCOTX511Y75835KKEBON

(one of the best songs I've ever heard, from one of the best albums I've ever hear -- beware, however, it very well might not be your cup of tea if you decide to listen)

Explosions in the Sky -- The Only Moment We Were Alone

http://s9.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=24DSEPQ8WRWF62C5KQ5S1FYR1V

(if you dislike the former this isn't too similar... very romantic, beautiful piece; warning though, long song, 14mb download )


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2005)

Smif N Wessun 









featuring Talib Kweli









Crystal Stair

http://s26.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2LAZ ... ZOLB08NDY2


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2005)

That song from 'explosions in the sky' reminds me of that movie 'friday night lights,' which I just saw recently. I wonder if they did the sountrack for that movie since they are all from west texas and the movie is about west texas high school football. Good stuff Jasonfar. I really enjoyed that.


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Hey Narcotic,

Yup. Explosions did the score for the entire flick... They kinda just used snippits from their past two albums all over the film, and composed a little new stuff as well. Personally, I think their music was too good and its purpose in itself far too epic and transcendental to be applied to a mere high-school football movie, but it went well enough, I guess... It added emotion towards the end of the film, anyway.

Glad you enjoyed it though... They are a great band.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2005)

Anyone like the talking heads?

http://s22.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=0YJ9 ... K6QVB3040H


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

this is my favourite song at the mo......

http://s5.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=207I53WK159OI24FMTNN19H3NX

keane-the last time


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2005)

Pure Narcotic said:


> Anyone like the talking heads?
> 
> http://s22.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=0YJ9 ... K6QVB3040H


file didn't work 

maybe just me.

dreamcatcher, good song.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

dreamcatcher! i love keane! that is my second favoritest keane song.. here is my first ...

http://s29.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=1MW3 ... XSMS5PYLJJ


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

i like that one too sb:0) i have the album its great


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

bit of a mod fest here ...the jam,weller solo,the who,the small faces

a couple of songs from the main man 'paul weller' two tracks from his first band 'the jam' and a song recorded live from his solo career called 'clues'


























'thats entertainment'

http://s25.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2XJER9X13IHRK30IS92HVCJP9N

'town called malice'

http://s23.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=1R23I4E4PBWI61FDWOZ8SSA4A6

'clues'

http://s25.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=024UOJOMVIYQK1G4TCW1B61IFK

this is a track by 'the creation'

'biff bang pow'

http://s25.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=3VKU7FNONX7EU0Z5NFBHUW00I

the who

'baby dont you do it'

http://s30.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2VFI282TDG2ON11P1LDALC7WAI

the small faces

'itchycoo park'

http://s30.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=32IXFBHKQPPAJ1009I3WNZ9UC7

les fleur de lys

'circles'

http://s35.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=0FBKRLJZ8NW3I3PA1CM333K5BC

the zombies

'this will be our year' (from the incredible album 'odessey & oracle')

http://s13.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=04ZTUVE6WP8WY1STR77YUYS7AO


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2005)

http://s32.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=3SXO ... C7AN5RNJBF

this is a GREAT, R&B song by John Legend called Ordinary People


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2005)

Edo G.









featuring Masta Ace










produced by 
Pete Rock










WISHING
http://s28.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=3JY5 ... ILPMNZJHAK

three rap legends, very good song, its nice & political for all of you people who are into that sort of thing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2005)

soul brotha & SC, thanks for all the great music, listening to it now.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Here is a song of mine called "Average." Kind of Radiohead-ish. Whatever. I think I uploaded the right one. Hope it works.

http://s24.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=3ENY ... IPRI7E15A7


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Here is another song of mine called "Breakin' Down." more folksy

http://s34.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=0CI2 ... YA9EGQ66N8


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2005)

That's you gimpy? You sound like Bono. You are very talented. I enjoyed that very much!


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Thank you Pure Narcotic. I'll keep putting up some more of my tunes and others. This one is called "In Another Life."

http://s29.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=3ROI ... RPXW4GRZNU

and a sentimental favorite of mine by Elvin Bishop

http://s29.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=0DEN ... 89U323J15C


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2005)

http://s2.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2VDJD ... XJHORK6BR3

this is a short instrumental produced by

Jay Dilla called Brazillian Groove


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2005)

http://s25.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2GXF ... DJPGQO0S1K

This song is mostly an instrumental track produced Jay Dilla featuring R&B Singer/Producer Dwele called Think Twice


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

More from my favorite band....

Pay attention to the lyrics from this song. They apply to all of you Dper's.
'
Waiting phase one'
http://s30.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=1TS3 ... UNDI1LZKCX

This song is called 'Piano lessons'

http://s30.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=1EDS ... 06W185E3R6


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

The song behind the name. This one is titled 'Pure Narcotic.' It's a real melancholy type of song.

http://s30.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=1W8R ... BY5PITYO0O


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

AMBULANCE LTD

'yoga means union'

http://s25.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=05UQP9F53ZA6N0Z6BJOUYILQGM

'stay where you are'

http://s25.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=1O2I67137U8RN2OOP8IG6Z605Z


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

*as the world falls down ~* http://s29.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=0YEO ... E6Q61Q8X1B


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

This is all highly illegal, not to mention immoral. I mean, sharing songs on the internet. Whatever next ?

I will be reporting you all to the Guild Of Music Houses immediately. Hang your heads in shame.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

http://s32.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=0VMJ ... BE97PWA9BY

Atmosphere- Nothin But Sunshine


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

* H.I.M. ~ join me *
http://s29.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2933 ... 5R3P3L75O9










watch the vid ~
http://music.yahoo.com/ar-280281-videos--HIM

(make sure the quality is set at 300 or it comes out choppy)


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2005)

this is a track by rapper Cage ( who was once in a Mental Hospital)










produced by EL-P









called Hell's Winter
http://s14.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=3H9E ... LCSX9Y4LW8

I suggest EVERYONE check this track out, its great

" I lacked patience, Until i was packed with patients, In a mental facility, Force fed all the wrong medication, Prozac guniea pig, I don't feel Bi Polar, But got a folder than claims that I am, and a stack that reaches my shoulder"

just a little bit of the lyrics


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2005)

heres another song by Cage called " In Stoney Lodge" its about being in a mental hospital.

http://s12.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2IK4 ... 27UAKFF31I


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

this is a song that is a very accurate reflection of alot of my problems

The name of the song is Hate In A Puddle and its by a rapper from Ohio named Illogic



















heres the link to the song, I suggest that everyone check it out
http://s17.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=1A9A ... PEDJMVK6U0


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

here is a song called Daylight by Aesop Rock
http://s49.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2HB5 ... DL81OK2OOF


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

jasonfar here you go... some good old-fashioned asskicking metal from yours truly.










sepultura ROOTS BLOODY ROOOOOOOOOTS!!!!!

http://s29.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=3HY2 ... 6XKAFCGE9W

and the luciano pavorati version (kinda neat heheh)

http://s29.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=1CQE ... H1CW0IBH2Z

RATAMAHATA (if you can find the full version please feel free to share it.)

http://s29.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=3DP8 ... DQ3FCGZTP6















RIP DIMEBAGG

pantera F#CKING HOSTILE!!!

http://s29.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2T3V ... IXVXZYHFQH

WALK

http://s29.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2ELG ... PZJZG5969V

THIS LOVE

http://s29.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=0PIW ... 5KYU3DN0NZ

all from my favorite pantera album VULGAR DISPLAY OF POWER. (ahh i miss my tank girl days sigh. )


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2005)

See below


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Pure Narcotic said:


> This is a song I created with my guitar using feedback and that wah wah thingy. I titled it "DP song" in honor of all you fine ladies and gentleman
> 
> http://l1.yousendit.com/d.php?id=3950T0 ... FUTO5B88GS


Says its not available. I want to hear it so repost please.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2005)

Re-Post. I hope this works. This is one of the few songs of mine that I actually like. I made this using my guitar with feedback and the wah wah thingy.

http://s33.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=1XII ... 8E1679IH3Q

http://s39.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=30XI ... J5D6RUDTK6


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Pure Narcotic said:


> Re-Post. I hope this works. This is one of the few songs of mine that I actually like. I made this using my guitar with feedback and the wah wah thingy.
> 
> http://s33.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=1XII ... 8E1679IH3Q


Thank you.

I am creating a new website for this joint and one of the section is about Art. May I use this? (full credit by username with a link to your profile will be given).


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2005)

Absolutely Rev, you can use it. No problem.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Pure Narcotic said:


> Absolutely Rev, you can use it. No problem.


Great, thanks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

http://s35.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=0S5U ... XY3IVKDTEH

a new song by Common









produced by Kanye West










entitled BE off of Common's upcoming album called BE, so its the title track

i advise everyone to check it out


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2005)

SoulBrotha said:


> http://s35.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=0S5U3PNAK7B103ONXY3IVKDTEH
> 
> a new song by Common


Why is that fool dressed like Chubbs out of Happy Gilmore? :?


----------

